# 2006 Habanos Festival Photos !!!!



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006fdh/2006fdh.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006robaina/2006robaina.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006laguito/2006laguito.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006havanna/2006havanna.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006fabriken/2006fabriken.htm

Found these photos on another forum.

Just breathtaking !


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

Where is the farking drool icon!

Oh man, nice pics. Thanks for the post.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow what I wouldnt give to smoke with Don Alejandro with him passing around a cigar tray no less!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Some of the captions are hilarious

Thanks for posting those


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great find. That's way out of my league!! How cool would that be!?!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow, smoking in front of a picture of yourself smoking your own cigar

thats amazing


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Don has some years on him that is for sure but it looks like he is in great shape. Lets hope he is around another 25 years. Man, those up close pictures of him would make great Black & White photos.


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Don has some years on him that is for sure but it looks like he is in great shape. Lets hope he is around another 25 years. Man, those up close pictures of him would make great Black & White photos.


This one would be pretty cool hanging on the wall:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Smell the Colors said:


> This one would be pretty cool hanging on the wall:
> 
> View attachment 2425


Or as a new Avatar !


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Smell the Colors said:


> This one would be pretty cool hanging on the wall:
> 
> View attachment 2425


That is what I'm talking about (pic) and that would be a cool avatar.


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Or as a new Avatar !





Buckeye said:


> That is what I'm talking about (pic) and that would be a cool avatar.


Are you trying to say something? Is my cow not good enough for you?

You win. How's that?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Those are some of the coolest pictures i've seen,
period.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

just goes to show you 
smoking kills


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> just goes to show you
> 
> smoking kills


Thats OK !

I will die Happy !


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The thing that got me drooling was the EL San Cristobals! Oh God let me at'em!!:bx 

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Thank you for posting the photos/links.
I sincerely mean that.

To the average person, the cigars are the things to drool about with these photos. I too drooled.

However, I then got to the photos of all the parts of Cuba. Photos of La Habana, El Malecon, El Capitolio, El Floridita Restaurant (where we ate every week and they had the same table always reserved for my dad) and the drool turned to watery eyes bordering on tears.

Although I am proud to now be American, man do photos like that bring back memories and a longing for my homeland. I can't help but wonder in my mind what would life have been had that a..hole not forced us to leave. What would today have looked like for me? I never dwell on what could have been because usually it results from choices. Having left Cuba was not a choice but rather a necessity brought about by an evil man. It makes me think I can't imagine anything in life feeling worse than having to run from your homeland and never seeing it again. This is something many folks in this country take for granted. Before you knock it again (if you are one of the knockers), be grateful of how wonderful it is to live in America.

On a funny note, those Robaina cigars he was handing out were clearly fakes.
Just kidding of course.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great f'n pics! Thanks for posting!

:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I want one of those RyJ Short Chuchills.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

More of the Red Devils please!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for the links Richard! 

Man, herfing with Don Alejandro in Cuba...does it get much better?!? :w


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow, I never knew that Cuban cigars were good enough to help this guy out. I thought about buying some the other day, thanks for reminding me why I did not. :u


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

For some reason those big pictures of Che in the cigar factories gives me chills down my spine.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Millow said:


> For some reason those big pictures of Che in the cigar factories gives me chills down my spine.


I am really curious to know in what sense.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Can't think of a better way to spend a week.....Too cool!!!!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> More of the Red Devils please!!!


and some RyJ Short Chuchills. Perfect combo

Great pictures thanks Richard. It's got to be tough Carlos. I couldn't imagine what it would be like. Look forward to meeting you in a couple weeks.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the Pics..Awsome


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

My drool meter just went past 10! Thanks for the pics Richard.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Viva el Che!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for the post... i just emailed my vendor asking him to hold 2 boxes of the RyJ short churchills!


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

Great post !,awesome pics !!

Am i the only one that drooled at the sight of a 2006 Cohiba EL Bigote Gordo ????? ......and pardon my newbness but i have that El Bigote in my head,will it ever see production or was it some limited special edition for the Habano shop ????

And those red Habano Devils.........tasty.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Viva el Che!


Nelson,
You are an istigator!

Que viva Che all right.
Que viva in hell.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for posting those links!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Nelson,
> You are an istigator!
> 
> Que viva Che all right.
> Que viva in hell.


Make that "instigator".


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

etenpenny said:


> just goes to show you
> smoking kills


I'm sure some Drs. in LA can fix that with some Botox


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow!! Those pictures were really nice, not for the fainthearted though 

I mean...who wouldn´t sell their soul to those "Red Habano Devils"?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

688sonarmen said:


> Wow, I never knew that Cuban cigars were good enough to help this guy out. I thought about buying some the other day, thanks for reminding me why I did not. :u


Good.That means there's more for the rest of us Commie Bastards.


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Is that funny to you? Dont be an ass because I hit a bone with you thurm.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

688sonarmen said:


> Is that funny to you? Dont be an ass because I hit a bone with you thurm.


On the contrary, I think the whole subject of people smoking Cuban's has hit a bone with you. Sorry, if you think I was being an ass.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Woooo, it's getting hot in here... My sister lived in Cuba for a few months as part of an exchange program. She spoke very highly of the Cuban people and of Cuba itself. That said, living there she spoke also of some of the poverty and of the every day life. Cuba can be a beautiful country as the pictures show. THANKS for the links. I love my country, I'm an ex-navy guy myself. Veteran... In the long run I've learned that life is too short. There is something to be said for every culture, I've learned to appreciate that as well. We've had our own share of civil wars. Those here who were once enemies are now brothers. United we stand. Perhaps one day the same will be true of Cuba.

Perhaps one day we'll all be able to buy Cuban cigars at the local B&M legally. Hell 200 years from now they could no longer be Communist and... well you get my drift.

See U.S.S.R. no more......:u Time heals all wounds.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

688sonarmen said:


> Is that funny to you? Dont be an ass because I hit a bone with you thurm.


You're so right. The Cuban government would fall if Thurm would just quit buying their cigars :s


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I know I have seen it many times before...

And I am sure I will see I again....




"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RPB67 again."


:u


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW!!!
What a great collection of photos....thanks for finding and posting that!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

LOVE..... THIS...... THREAD!!!

Great pics that I was drooling over again tonite.


Thanx Richard for the find!:dr :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Who loves cigar ****???


I LOVE CIGAR ****!!! Some more pics to tantalize your palate

Morales Custom Rolled Sally


Yaidi Morales in action!


Party Sally's


Can ya tell I like the larger smokes????? Thanx to Aiz for the pics...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Tobacco ****!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those look ssssssooooooooo good !


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

What a great collection of pictures. Real diary of hobby trip turning into a cultural experience. The people, the land, the food, the smokes, etc. What a great trip. Don't know who the original poster is on that sight, but I would love to give him a high-five. Looked awesome!!! If only one day...

Oh yeah... Red Devils... WOW!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Thats OK !
> 
> I will die Happy !


You ain't lyin'. Great find, those are some good pics.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

More cigar ****



Party 150's mmmmm


Note to self: Need to move to Singapore


----------

